# Looking for new place



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

I am looking to move on to bigger and better; but do have the luxury of not being on a time line! So I thought I'd toss out here what I'm looking for and see if anyone knows of the perfect place.
Obviously, I would like the place to be innexpensive, but that will vary also as to what the property offers as to how much I can pay. I'd like to stay around a couple thousand or less per acre. I'd like a place 20 acres or more (100 acres and up also considered). Prefer the place to be very rural, even isolated is good. I am open to startinng with raw land; hopefully it is still wooded. Otherwise I would consider a place that has a house on it. House can be a fixer. or could even take down an old house and rebuild. Would like the place to be easy goinng as far as needing permits for anything you want to do. I can envision living in a camper until things are set up if needed. Housing needs can range from 2 bedroom on up to wheelchair accessable 3-5 bedroom home. That's for the future if my folks move in with me.
A pond or place to fish woud be great; but not a show stopper. I homeschool and like to hunt. Any barns or fences already on site would be great but not required. I'm not afraid of working to make a new place into a homestead.
Financing would be absolutely great if it were owner financing, but that too is flexible. I own my current place free and clear; so I have some options as far as getting money to buy the new place.
As far as what part of the country; SC is the furthest south I'd like to go; to avoid weather issues. And north...well, I'd like to be able to have a nice garden so maybe zonne 6. Then maybe stay east of the Mississippi. That onne has more options too, but I would need to keep in the back of my mind the costs of moving my stuff to the new place.
So, please keep your eyes out for some possibilities.


----------



## Lyra (Sep 15, 2009)

Your best bet for cheap land would be the Deep & Mid-Southern states bordering the Mississippi. You aren't going to find that much land for cheap in the Midwest or East.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Do you need to work away from home?


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

look at "Boston Mountain Farm" down a few lines.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

There are a lot of nice places in NE Ohio. This place has some great auctions:

http://www.kikoauctions.com/view_upcoming_auctions.php

Here are the RESULTS of some of the auctions in the past 6 months. As you can see, some of these nice places go pretty cheap.

http://www.kikoauctions.com/view_sold_auctions.php


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

Lyra said:


> Your best bet for cheap land would be the Deep & Mid-Southern states bordering the Mississippi. You aren't going to find that much land for cheap in the Midwest or East.


Well, you can find land that cheap in NW PA. Potter County and west of there, seems to be the cheapest in PA. But we are Zone 5, not 6.

I did see land that cheap in WV a couple of years ago, which might be Zone 6 for all I know. But you have to have one leg shorter than the other to farm it.


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

Don't need to have a job; so I am very flexible in where I go. I'll be checking out some of those sites. thanks.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

I know around here Potlatch is selling off quite a bit of their acreage. I know you don't want to live this far north, but the might have land in an area that is further south. I would check with them.


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll sell ya my place, though it's a bit out of the area you mentioned, NE TX. 2 houses, both wheelchair accessible, main is 3/2/ 2nd is 1/1. 20 acres w/ stocked pond, partially wooded, fenced and cross-fenced.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

SE Oklahoma in the Kiamichi Mountains/Quichita Mountains areas....lots of cheap land/houses because most of that area is preserved as a state/federal parks...lack of jobs are also a factor.


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

Someone had said Kentucky was very liberal with their permits or lack thereof; and reasonably priced. Anyone know of an area to recommend?


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Found this Kentucky post while searching in Virginia for land

$25000 27++ acers in Clay Co, KY (Near Bar Creek on Rt 66)

http://swva.craigslist.org/reo/1390567939.html, The price is right.


----------



## jirwin (Dec 3, 2007)

Athens, OH? Very homestead friendly, affordable, rural but close to ammenities (20mins-1hr). www.athensohiorealestate.com


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ihedrick said:


> Don't need to have a job; so I am very flexible in where I go. I'll be checking out some of those sites. thanks.


In your situation I would be looking in distressed areas for inexpensive properties. Consider Michigan. Take a look at realtor.com to see what I mean.

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-search/Saginaw_MI

In addition to Saginaw, you'll find similar prices in Pontiac, Flint, Bay City, Lansing, Grand Rapids, and Muskegon. Check it out.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

We have 60 acres in Douglas county Missouri That is extremely private with a really nice spring on it. It's raw land, and is shaped somewhat like a bowl, with the center of the land being flat (about 8 acres or so). It's totally private, as you can't see anything but what you own once on the place, which is why we bought. It's very beautiful, and has power at the road.

We planned to retire there one day, but I don't think it's going to happen. If you're interested, PM me.


----------



## RachelC (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello! We have our place for sale in south eastern Kentucky. It is 50 acres mol. We believe it may be more. It has a 3 bdrm. 2 bath 1996 clayton doublewide, in rather fixer upper condition. It was vandalized before we bought it, we've done some but not all. Electric, really good well(never ran out even when neighbors did), septic, telephone. There is about 3 acres of flat bottom land bordering a creek. The rest of the land is hillside, wooded. There is one other house seat that shares the driveway that also has electric, phone and septic to it. There is FREE GAS but you would need to lay the line to the well. There are 2 barns, 1 horse(3 stall) and 1 storage shed with loft. There are fences on some of the acreage(ELECTRIC). It is out of the way, 20 min. to nearest gas station 40 50 min. to town. Nice neighbors.
The down side is that you share a private road through the property with the neighbor. It is still rough. We planted a 1/4 acre of strawberries. Large garden spot. Homeschooling rules not very difficult. Not much for state/ building codes, etc. We would be asking 85,000. Negotiable. PM me to talk.


----------



## RachelC (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello! We have our place for sale in south eastern Kentucky. It is 50 acres mol. We believe it may be more. It has a 3 bdrm. 2 bath 1996 clayton doublewide, in rather fixer upper condition. It was vandalized before we bought it, we've done some but not all. Electric, really good well(never ran out even when neighbors did), septic, telephone. There is about 3 acres of flat bottom land bordering a creek. The rest of the land is hillside, wooded. There is one other house seat that shares the driveway that also has electric, phone and septic to it. There is FREE GAS but you would need to lay the line to the well. There are 2 barns, 1 horse(3 stall) and 1 storage shed with loft. There are fences on some of the acreage(ELECTRIC). It is out of the way, 20 min. to nearest gas station 40 50 min. to town. Nice neighbors.
The down side is that you share a private road through the property with the neighbor. It is still rough. We planted a 1/4 acre of strawberries. Large garden spot. Homeschooling rules not very difficult. Not much for state/ building codes, etc. We would be asking 85,000. Negotiable. PM me to talk.


----------

